# Budget for Polanco, Mexico City



## ExpatPumpkin

Hello,

I'm considering a solo move to Mexico City. My neighborhood of choice is Polanco as I have friends there and really like the area. Oh, and I'm a 33-year-old woman...

It looks like I can get a nice 1-bedroom apartment (60-80 square meters) in Polanco for around 12,500-15,000 pesos/month. But what about the other expenses? 

Can you please provide me with estimates for the following:

- utilities
- high-speed internet (need a fast, reliable connection for work)
- typical daily rate for housekeeper
- cell phone
- anything else I'm forgetting

I have previous experience living in Mexico, but in Monterrey and some living expenses vary dramatically (electricity, for example, due to the need for A/C).

Thanks for your advice


----------



## tommygn

Utilities:
Water: $200 a month
Electricity: $500 a month (maybe less, the price per kw goes up the more you use)

Cell Phone: depends... basic blackberry decent plan $389, full iphone plan $1,200 Basic iphone $700 (includes the phone, typical plan 12-24 months. Personally I recomend Iusacell)

Housekeeper $200-300 pesos a day, depends on how many hours/labor

Most buildings have a maintenence fee, anywhere from $500 to $3,500 pesos for that range of building, be sure to have that in mind and ask about it "El mantenimiento".

High speed internet: Again, depends on the plan. Basic Telmex (includes phone) 3mb is $389, or you can have up to 100mb fiber optic for $1,899. There is a lot of mid range options. 10mb is probably about $650.

Food is not expensive, there are two Superamas and 1 Soriana in Polanco. Best price is probably Soriana, Superama is best for cloaser quick shop, Soriana for full stocking. I would say $1,500 a month to $2,000 a month for one person is plenty. (provided you dont eat caviar every day).

If your building doesn´t have parking and you need a garage, it would be from $900 to $1,200 a month. And be sure to have you neighbor parking permit, The area has parking meters, but people who live there do not have to pay.

I can´t think of any other monthly expenses for now...


Good luck moving to Mexico City, I know the area VERY well, I will gladly help you with other questions.


----------



## Isla Verde

ExpatPumpkin said:


> It looks like I can get a nice 1-bedroom apartment (60-80 square meters) in Polanco for around 12,500-15,000 pesos/month. But what about the other expenses?


I wish you luck with your move to Mexico City. And thanks for mentioning how much rent you expect to pay in Polanco, admittedly a high-rent district of the city. Now when I pay my rent of $4000 a month, I won't feel so bad  .


----------



## stilltraveling

When I lived in Polanco (back when the ships were made of wood and the med were made of iron), my biggest expense was eating out. There are just too many good restaurants in that neighborhood to pass up. 

Luckily (or sadly, depending on how you look at it), now I live in Cuernavaca where the food pretty much sucks. I cook a lot more but I spend a lot less.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

Thanks for all the tips! This is a move I'm considering for the fall or early next year. I'd be moving from London, so $12,000-15,000/month for 60-80 square meters in a nice neighborhood like Polanco is practically a steal to me  I won't give you a heart attack by stating our London rent!

Yes, I agree that the restaurants in Polanco are amazing! I'll be sure to join a gym as well 

Any tips for living in Polanco with a small dog? I know the rules for bringing him into to the country since we lived in Monterrey, so I'm more interested in the "dog culture" and safety (from larger dogs on the street, for example).

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## stilltraveling

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Any tips for living in Polanco with a small dog? I know the rules for bringing him into to the country since we lived in Monterrey, so I'm more interested in the "dog culture" and safety (from larger dogs on the street, for example).
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


The dogs I meet on the streets are urban dogs to the core. They are well healed and know how to act in public. Lots of people have those little yip dogs (my term for any dog smaller than a cat) and they take them for walks every morning and afternoon. I think urban dogs all learn from a young age how to get along. If they don't, their owners would walk around with two black eyes everyday.


----------



## maesonna

I see dogs being walked in Polanco every time I am there. For example, there is a nice, wide park-like median on Horacio that seems to be popular with dog-walkers.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

Thanks for the info about dogs! I'm happy to hear that there are lots of well-heeled doggies in el DF, yippers included 

My little guy weighs about 17 pounds, so he's almost a yip dog!


----------



## Longford

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Thanks for the info about dogs! I'm happy to hear that there are lots of well-heeled doggies in el DF, yippers included
> 
> My little guy weighs about 17 pounds, so he's almost a yip dog!


Overall, generally ... I'd describe the dog situation in the D.F. as "not very well." Polanco is very different than most of the rest of the D.F. My observations have been that the average Mexican has a different relationship with house pets than probably most people in the USA or Canada do. They're not always well treated or respected. Domestic animals in the house are probably the exception, not the rule. I have encountered packs of wild dogs, dogs running free, in many parts of the city. At times they can be threatening. There are many other street dogs which fend for themselves, or by eating the few scraps of garbage tossed their way. They're unhealthy. I've often seen people kick and hit dogs. I don't see many cats. So what you may encounter in Polanco is probably different than you'll see in most of the rest of the D.F., and in most of the rest of Mexico ... with some exceptions (particularly in communities where you find pockets of expats living).


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

Longford said:


> Overall, generally ... I'd describe the dog situation in the D.F. as "not very well." Polanco is very different than most of the rest of the D.F. My observations have been that the average Mexican has a different relationship with house pets than probably most people in the USA or Canada do. They're not always well treated or respected. Domestic animals in the house are probably the exception, not the rule. I have encountered packs of wild dogs, dogs running free, in many parts of the city. At times they can be threatening. There are many other street dogs which fend for themselves, or by eating the few scraps of garbage tossed their way. They're unhealthy. I've often seen people kick and hit dogs. I don't see many cats. So what you may encounter in Polanco is probably different than you'll see in most of the rest of the D.F., and in most of the rest of Mexico ... with some exceptions (particularly in communities where you find pockets of expats living).


Thanks, this is exactly what I expected... I was appalled at the treatment of dogs in Monterrey, even in my cushy neighborhood of San Pedro. 

I would imagine that Polanco is one of the few neighborhoods in Mexico City that I would feel comfortable walking my dog in. And it's one of main the reasons why that's my area of preference. That and the excellent cuisine


----------



## Isla Verde

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Thanks, this is exactly what I expected... I was appalled at the treatment of dogs in Monterrey, even in my cushy neighborhood of San Pedro.
> 
> I would imagine that Polanco is one of the few neighborhoods in Mexico City that I would feel comfortable walking my dog in. And it's one of main the reasons why that's my area of preference. That and the excellent cuisine


I've never seen packs of wild dogs roaming the streets in my neighborhood and many of my neighbors (almost all of whom are Mexican) have dogs of all sizes, most of them on the small side, that they take for walks and treat like members of the family.


----------



## TundraGreen

Is Mexico City that different from the rest of Mexico? Urban dogs in Guadalajara seem to fall into three categories: Fussy little dogs that are treated like infants, roof dogs that spend their whole life on a roof, and a few front stoop dogs that sit in or in front of houses. All of them seem to be well-fed. In small towns and rural areas is where I see a lot of malnourished dogs in poor health that are wary of people, probably from being kicked around too often.


----------



## maesonna

That sounds more or less like the dogs here in Mexico City. I’d also add a category of dogs that are cared for, though not pampered, and may be of any size. You seldom see them because they live inside the yard, and aren’t let out onto the street on their own.

Front stoop dogs: In my street, some of the neighbors leave their dogs on the street instead of in their yard. Some of them stay on our short block, and some of them make excursions around the neighbourhood wherever they want. They don’t hang out in packs, just singly or with one other dog buddy. If you were just passing through, you might think they were street dogs. But since I live here, I’ve learned to know them and which neighbour each one belongs to.

The time that I do see “packs” “roaming the streets” is when one of them is a female in an interesting condition, and the rest of the pack are her beaus following her around.


----------



## tommygn

I would have said that what you describe does not sound like the norm en Mexico City, except for Maesonna´s comment. So I will say that it does not sound like the norm anywhere I can recall of in Mexico City, maybe he has a different experience.


----------

